# Holly was spayed yesterday.



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So far she is doing well, but she is going to milk this operation to the max, needs to be babied and held a lot . She is the type of puppy who lets out a scream when she thinks she might get hurt, so I am hearing a lot of whining and looking at a very sad face, 24/7/


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

However would be make it without our precious little diva?!  So thankful all is well!! You just give that sweet girl all the hugs and love she wants!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww feel better soon Holly 




x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Bless her, give her extra kisses from me xxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe she is a Diva like my BG! God Bless you as BG milked it too. Give her extra kisses from us!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awe, I hope Holly recovers quickly!! Give her lots of hugs and kisses from us!! I think when she feels better we need more pics of her! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, she is much better this afternoon she was running around the yard and I had to stop her, and yes I need to take some new pictures. I had company for 10 days and just getting back to normal days.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear she is doing well..who could resist that face..she is a little doll.


----------

